# New Pet rules anyone encountered them driving in?



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

On mexico rv forums today someone said they went to the consulate & was informed there are new rules regarding bring a dog into mexico as of Feb 11 this year. They are confirmed on this website Taking Pets To Mexico - What Do I Need? | ****** Dog 

Has anyone encountered this crossing by road since Feb 11? A bit of a problem for Canadians since it has to be issued in Canada. That means a 10 day max traverse of the US. May be able to talk a vet into forward dating it a few days, but who knows.


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

This worried me a bit. On second thought though, if you cross in Nuevo Laredo they are pretty easy going. I'm sure if you have just a card with all the vaccines they'll be okay with letting you and your animal pass. I just bought a puppy here in Mexico and plan to drive to Canada for a month or so to visit family and friends then come back to Mexico. The requirements on the site you linked say that it has to be issued by the pet's country of origin, which is Mexico, but since we'll be out of Mexico for longer than 10 days it conflicts with their rules. A smile and maybe some apologies and faux ignorance will go along way at the border. I got caught crossing with a car full of stuff I should have claimed voluntarily and paid taxes or duty but we drove on through and they stopped us. Haha, we were like "oh we didn't know sorry!" then the guy had us wait for about 15 minutes and then he was like "I'll let you guys go, I like you." Seems to happen a lot. It helps when you are travelling with a native Mexican companion and speak Spanish. Good luck with your pet, and I hope I have some good luck travelling with mine!


----------

